# [free][android] CubicCross - Rubik's Cube on a plane surface



## Oyster 1525 (May 2, 2016)

Please take a look onto this free android game, any suggestions are appreciated. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oyster1525.games.cubiccross


----------

